# MUR1610CTR and MUR1610CT, one is still around the other is "obsolete"



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

Just what the title says, I ordered parts from Fosgate a LONG time ago and they didn't have the MUR1610CTR in stock. I didn't think it was that big of a deal, but now I can't find these anywhere. The spec sheet for the MUR1610CTR just shows the regular MUR1610CT. I also can't seem to find a cross reference for this. Attached is the schematic for a Punch 300S, the parts I'm asking about are located in location CR1 and CR2.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Take the specs and just get the same specs from another brand.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

That's the issue, I can't figure out what on earth the difference is. Since the link to the 1610CTR spec sheet brings up the 1610CT's sheet and I see no reference to it in there.


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 14, 2005)

You can replace the pair with 
MUR1620CTG
MUR1620CTR
should be in stock at Digikey .


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The discontinued part might not be lead free and not RoHS compliant.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> The discontinued part might not be lead free and not RoHS compliant.


Because we make these laws to make things obsolete, thus filling landfills with lead since things cannot be repaired... by reducing lead we can put mercury in soon to be mandated light bulbs.... Love it.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

Oddly there is no "lead free" substitute for the part I was looking for. Dodgerblue thank you SO much, I'm making an order from digikey on repair parts for a Punch 40 and this is needed for a Punch 300S repair I started ages ago but stopped because Fosgate didn't send me all the parts. Thanks again guys, I love this place


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 14, 2005)

No prob , good luck with your Fosgates Bri .


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Brian10962001 said:


> Oddly there is no "lead free" substitute for the part I was looking for. Dodgerblue thank you SO much, I'm making an order from digikey on repair parts for a Punch 40 and this is needed for a Punch 300S repair I started ages ago but stopped because Fosgate didn't send me all the parts. Thanks again guys, I love this place


Well, there is...the MUR1610CTG

ON SEMICONDUCTOR|MUR1610CTG|ULTRAFAST RECTIFIER, CMN CTHD | us.element14.com

EDIT: Hmm...someone already responded.

Serves me right for going straight from a PM to the thread without reading.


----------

